# Main > General Discussion >  City map generator

## mearrin69

Might have been posted before but a search didn't turn up anything. 

Random medieval city map generator:

https://watabou.itch.io/medieval-fantasy-city-generator

----------


## Naima

Nice tool. Despite  some generated shapes are too much triangular.

----------


## Diamond

Oh, now THAT'S cool, especially for city mapping newbies like me.  It seems like it would really help as a baseline tool, something to build your own stuff on.  Thanks for the link!

----------


## Hustle

I'm definitely saving this link for future help. Good find.

----------


## Mouse

Great link, Mearrin!

Thank you  :Very Happy:

----------


## Propaganda Bot

The bookmark Gods look upon you favourably. Thank you for your patronage.

----------


## mearrin69

LOL. YW. I ran across it somewhere and knew someone here would find it useful as the maps are in a style I've seen quite a few on here use. I've been using Roleplaying City Map Generator forever to make base maps to decorate. I like the individual building approach used by the latter for my own work.  
M

----------

